# Ugh.....



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW. What a close call, you coulda been really hurt. Good on ya for finishing the pattern, true cowgirls always hop back on and keep riding  I hope she goes better at her next show. She seems like she's a nice cow-horse.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

wow! that sounds like one of my falls! except i was in an enlish saddle! lol good luck with more training!


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

LOL yeah you guys should see the injuries i have from it anyway. I got this HUUUUGE rein burn on my left hand, and it's like the freaking zorro Z. it goes across the top of my fingers, then back across my ring finger and toward my thumb, then back across my palm. it hurts hella bad.

Then I have this nice bruise that goes from halfway up my butt until the middle of my lower back, from raking my butt/back against the cantle when she took her first jump. I was totally taken by surprise.

And then, there's this bruise on my thigh that I have no idea how it got there, but it's pretty much the same shape as half a horseshoe. I really don't remember her stepping on me, but some people have said it happened. Odd. My back and shoulders were sore, and I think I had a little bit of a concussion..... they say once you have had a concussion, it's really easy to get them after that, and when I was 12 I got bucked off a horse, landed on my head, then he actually kicked the back of my head, and I had this really bad concussion... So now I get them really easily, just a slight bump to the head will give me one. Ugh. LOL.


----------

